# Nanerpus



## .Chris (Jun 24, 2011)

I made a Nanerpus Gate Card ( a while ago, and I feel like posting it here.

I made it with MSPaint, so it looks kinda crap-ish...

Nanerpus Gate Card


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2011)

What the _heck_ is a Nanerpus?!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 24, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> What the _heck_ is a Nanerpus?!


----------



## .Chris (Jun 25, 2011)

Google is your friend. Ask it.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 25, 2011)

I googled it and the first thing that showed up was:


Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Jun 27, 2011)

Nanerpus was on a Danny's commercial during the 2008 Superbowl.


----------

